# Possible new horse



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldn't buy her simply because she has light bones as is typical of Thoroughbreds. her back seems long and her coupling fairly weak as well, which means she may not be optimal for taking weight as easily as, say, a short backed, NON halter bred Quarter Horse or paint may be. Is that a western saddle pad under the English saddle there? I'm confused.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Alexmac156 said:


> Hi all --
> 
> I already feel like I'm too big for the horse.. but I don't think my legs are too long.
> 
> Anyway.. any help/critique would be appreciated.


This is my red flag here, I have battled that one to much. As a Plus rider believe me when I say that niggle will not go away.

Do not buy anything that makes you question yourself, wait until you find the gem that suits you NOW, it will carry your weight, and is at the level that suits your confidence, fitness, and ability


----------

